# Aeroport legnth?



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey guys, just a quick question on aeroports. I know the recommended space between the port and the rear wall should be the diameter of the port, bit what if you make it less? Im wondering because I will be building an enclosure for 2 Everest Sound Labs BD10s with a 6" aero. At first I was going to do an external aero (17" long, 34hz tuning) but what if I did it internally. The depth of the box is 17.5, so it would be about. 75" between the port and the wall. What issues would arise, and what would be better off? I have no problem leaving it external, but the one issue would be having it extend too far through the rear seats.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

.75 inch space is too small.Maybe 4 or 5 inches.Just let the port stick out of the box 6"or more, or port it on the side of the box.


----------



## spanyerd (Jan 4, 2010)

^^^What he said^^^. I wouldn't go less than 5 myself.


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

yeah, like i said, i was just asking what would be the downsides... i ended up going with a 3cu net enclosure, with the 6" aero being external, tuned to 34hz... sounds like a beast while breaking in... my ESL 5k should be coming in this week, hopefully be able to run at full tilt.


----------



## ChaunB3400 (Dec 12, 2009)

eltico7213 said:


> yeah, like i said, i was just asking what would be the downsides... i ended up going with a 3cu net enclosure, with the 6" aero being external, tuned to 34hz... sounds like a beast while breaking in... my ESL 5k should be coming in this week, hopefully be able to run at full tilt.



Big dude


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

haha yeah man, go big or go home.! its so power hungry though, cant wait for my 5k to come in and make them come alive.! surprisingly, its all very clean and nice bass, didnt have to sacrifice quality for volume.!


----------



## ChaunB3400 (Dec 12, 2009)

eltico7213 said:


> haha yeah man, go big or go home.! its so power hungry though, cant wait for my 5k to come in and make them come alive.! surprisingly, its all very clean and nice bass, didnt have to sacrifice quality for volume.!


Is the top of that left sub cut off?


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

cut off.? where.? the only thing is that i didnt gut the metal completely straight, so i believe it was slightly lower on one side, covering part of the gasket.


----------



## ChaunB3400 (Dec 12, 2009)

eltico7213 said:


> cut off.? where.? the only thing is that i didnt gut the metal completely straight, so i believe it was slightly lower on one side, covering part of the gasket.


gotcha, it was a camera trick :blush:


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

lol... now wanna see a flex trick.? 

After Gym Demo... Everest Sound Labs BD10s - YouTube


----------

